# Bread Machine Recipes



## Alix (Sep 4, 2006)

Favorite White bread (1.5 lb loaf)

10 oz cold milk
3 cups AP or bread flour
1.5 tbsp sugar
1.5 tsp salt
1/4 cup oil
1.5 fast rise yeast

Method:

Pour milk into pan, add oil. Put flour, sugar and salt in sifter and sift it on top of liquid and push it to the corners. Make a well in the center and put the yeast in there. Set machine to basic, or 3 hour time.


Honey Oatmeal bread

8 oz hot water
3 tbsp honey
2 cups AP or bread flour
1 cup oats (either kind, I just old fashioned)
1.5 tbsp dry milk powder
1/4 cup oil
1.25 tsp salt
1.5 tsp fast rise yeast

Place water, honey, oil and dry milk in the pan. Place dry ingredients in sifter and sift over the wet ingredients. Push dry ingredients to all corners and make a well in the center for the yeast. 
Set to Basic, or 3 hour timer.


----------



## Debbie (Sep 5, 2006)

THANK YOU !!!
is the fast rise yeast the same as bread machine yeast? I made this one last night.. and it was quite good.. I did put in like 1/4 tsp of asorbic acid though, not sure why or if it helped, but the bread rose good. 

And please send any tried and true recipes you have.. I would LOVE to have them  




Whole wheat oatmeal bread

1 - 1/4 cups water ( 70 to 80 degrees)
2 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons butter softened
1 1/4 tsp salt
2 tablespoons nonfat dry milk
1 3/4 cups bread flour
1 cup whole wheat flour
1/3 cup instant oatmeal uncooked
1 1/4 teaspoons bread machine yeast

In bread machine pan, place all ingredients in order suggested by manufacturer. Select basic bread setting. Choose crust color and loaf size if available. Bake according to bread machine directions ( check dough after 5 minutes of mixing; add 1 to 2 tablespoons of water or flour if needed. Yield: 1 loaf 1 1/2 pounds


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 5, 2006)

You need to follow the order of ingredients for YOUR bread machine. When I had mine, the yeast went in first. Check your manual.


----------



## Alix (Feb 17, 2013)

Bump. Lost these.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 17, 2013)

My bread machine has the wet ingredients going in first, the dry on top, with the yeast last.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh--it smells good, hope it works. I put pesto cubes (thawed) in instead of butter or other fat. I plan to make it into a baguette and then garlic bread. I also added some grated parm to it. And used wholewheat flour. I don't care if it doesn't turn out as a baguette...the dough smells delicious!


----------

